# Could i just turn a 4 foot long aquarium on its side for a terrarium?



## DChalo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello all, I have a frilled dragon baby that is growing fast. He is currently in an ExoTerra 24 x 18 x 18 and i know i will have to upgrade in a few months. I have noticed that a lot of the cages available online are either not tall enough, or all aluminum which would be a nightmare for humidity. I have been thinking of buying a very long aquarium and turning it on its side so it is tall and making a terrarium out of it. Any thoughts on this idea?


----------



## Big Uli (Jun 17, 2013)

I've done this for cresties.
Cut the braces on top out with a Stanley knife. Wear gloves and be careful
Cut out one of the sides and cut a 4 inch stip of using a glass gutter. That strip will go on the bottom at the front of the viv. Glue the remaining glass back with aquarium silicone. Don't forget to take the sharp edges of with a bit of scratch (sandpaper). The hole on top gets covered with mesh. Buy it on ebay.
One of the brace is siliconed on top of the 4 inch strip and then your runner on top of that.
I did this with 48, 30, 24 and 18 inch tanks and it worked a treat.
For your sliding doors contact a local Glaser and have it toughened.

You can put in a mesh vent below the doors if you like


----------



## anni (Aug 15, 2010)

Agree with big uli . I did one for darts . Didn't turn it on its side though,cut off the front,used a strip of it for the plinth,remaining piece on top and made a couple of acrylic doors.Just consider,what is an exoterra but a modified aquarium!
Tell


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

You could just buy a wardrobe and convert it too. 
You could probably find one cheap enough on your local fb for sales groups, free cycle, or otherwise. 

Just another idea


----------



## CraigMac (Jan 14, 2013)

Another method I've seen done if you are not very DIY minded like me, is to put two wooden vivs on top of each other and remove or cut out part or all of the top of the bottom Viv and bottom of the top Viv. Hope that makes sense :lol2:


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Wardrobe*

The wardrobe conversion would suit the frilled better than an aquarium .


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Would it not be easier to build your own rather than trying to convert something. It's cheap and not too difficult and means you can have the exact size you want. 

Just head down to B&Q and pickup some 8*4 sheets of wood and some varnish/sealent and you can have it done in a day.


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Better to get tje wood from a salvage yard. So much cheaper.


----------

